# Nov 25 to 30 near Disneyworld



## scanlon100 (Oct 11, 2013)

Wanted 3 0r 4 bedrooms  Nov 25 to Nov 30 near Disney world.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2013)

Since the Max. asking price on this forum is $100 per night, it's going to be difficult to get a 3 or 4 bedroom.  You should also try the TUG Marketplace and www.redweek.com

Also - did you check RCI for rentals?  I see lots of rentals for that week.


----------

